# Sniffles...



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello guys!
My 2 week old Nigerian Doeling has sniffles.
She's fine in every other way.
Any advice?  Too young for a dab of VetRX?


----------



## glenolam (Dec 2, 2010)

Does she have a temperature?  Is she still eating/drinking/pooing/peeing well?  Does she seem off?  A little more info might help.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry.  No fever.  She's nursing & her poop & pee are fine.
She's bouncing off the walls (and anything else she can bounce off of)
with her brother too.  She's just sniffly - a tiny bit raspy - upper respiratory though.  I put her chest to my ear (she's tiny).  I don't hear any weezing or crackling.
I thought there might be something I should have on hand as a preventative or just in case it turns into something.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 2, 2010)

More info might help...but could be anything..what exactly so you mean by sniffles?

Running nose..running eyes..cough???  I would take a temp for sure.

Just a small sneeze here and there and a wetter nose at times just could be a bit of dust from hay??


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in CT. too, by the way!


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

Runny (clear) nose & has sneezed a few times.  Could be dust.  Normal temp.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 2, 2010)

Im sure additional advice will come thru..but I would watch closely and not let these symtoms go on too long.  Make sure there are no drafts and shes kept warm.  

Could be just dusty hay and change of weather..but shes young so I would watch closely!

Good Luck...


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Could be dust, allergies, etc., but those things sometimes lead to secondary infection.  Watch her closely.  If she goes off **at all** I'd start her on PenG @ 1ml/15lbs of bodyweight 2x/day for about a week and look for improvement within 24-36 hours.  If you don't see improvement by then, see a vet for a better antibiotic.  

Also, use an 18ga needle for PenG if you can stomach it, but NO LESS than a 20ga.  PenG is a suspension, and it's often "extra chunky."  Generally speaking, the actual medication particles are too big to pass through anything less than a 20ga, and sometimes not even then, which is why I *always* use an 18ga -- even on babies..

And, yes, I know that kinda makes me a b*stard.  

Regardless, the point is that having to constantly push the plunger to blow the bigger chunks back into the bottle as you draw it up may not seem like a big deal at first, but what you'll eventually wind up with is a bottle containing all the bigger medication chunks and no carrier...which means you've effectively underdosed *every single shot* from the whole bottle by a factor of however much "leftover" med chunks remain once all the carrier's gone.  Could be a little...could be a lot.

Either way, underdosing antibiotics is _way not good._

So, that's what I'd so, and mostly because she's still a tiny baby and because it's winter, and because sick babies can go downhill **really fast** when it's cold out.  

Keep'em peeled, and keep us posted.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you guys so much - it's a relief to know you're all there!  I'm glad you told me about the needle gauge - I wasn't aware of that... which is kind of scary. We have a great vet but I'm trying to do as much of the goat care as i can myself.  She nursed about 10 minutes ago.  
Thanks again!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd try the vetrx first...that stuff is awesome.  

I'm not shy, per say, to use antibiotics...but if there's no temperature, and nothing more than a runny nose...well...

Our weather here has changed drastically a few times over the last few weeks...it's sniffles weather.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you!  I love VetRX too & use it for all my critters -
even the chickens (a drop on the back gets to the beak area when they preen). I put a tiny dab on Penny's nose & she seemed pleased.  I guess she likes the scent!  I can see her from here & she's sound asleep curled up with her brother
I'm learning so much from you folks here on BYH - love it!!!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't know if you know...but the VetRx is also wonderful for ear mites (and 'tis the season, so be ready with it, a few drops in each ear for 3 days and poof they're gone).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 3, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Don't know if you know...but the VetRx is also wonderful for ear mites (and 'tis the season, so be ready with it, a few drops in each ear for 3 days and poof they're gone).


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Could be dust, allergies, etc., but those things sometimes lead to secondary infection.  Watch her closely.  If she goes off **at all** I'd start her on PenG @ 1ml/15lbs of bodyweight 2x/day for about a week and look for improvement within 24-36 hours.  If you don't see improvement by then, see a vet for a better antibiotic.
> [the only thing is that she weighs less than 4lbs- how much would you recommend?]
> 
> Also, use an 18ga needle for PenG if you can stomach it, but NO LESS than a 20ga.  PenG is a suspension, and it's often "extra chunky."  Generally speaking, the actual medication particles are too big to pass through anything less than a 20ga, and sometimes not even then, which is why I *always* use an 18ga -- even on babies..
> ...


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok I can't figure out the quote thing - she weighs less than 5 lbs. (NGD)
How much can I give her?


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)

1ml/15 lbs = .33 ml / 5 lbs

What part of CT are you in? For the quote thing, just hit the quote button after the post you want to quote and when it shows in your text box, start writing after it says [ / quote].


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the dosage!  I'm in Gaylordsville.
Is that near Canterbury?


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, good grief no!  I looked you up on the map and you're on the NY border; I'm on the RI border.  We're on complete opposite sides.

Welcome, though!  Lots of people here to help you with questions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 3, 2010)

I read on the VetRX bottle that you have to put it up their nose. Is there an easy way to do that? I haven't had to use it yet but I'm sure there will be a reason someday.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, just back from tsc.  This is the only pen they had...
Durvet  penicillin injectable (penicillin G procaine suspension)
I've got the 18g needles & dosage.
Is this the correct penicillin?  
Also - it says to warm to room temp before injecting, my question is
do I draw the dose & let that come to room temp or do I allow the whole bottle to get to room temp then draw up the dose?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 3, 2010)

Hold snout, squirt...and be sure the snout isn't facing you


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 3, 2010)

That sounds like fun! Probably almost as enjoyable as getting spit in the face by an alpaca!


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Wait though- it's injectable I thought I had to do IM?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 3, 2010)

We're not talking about the Pen...we're talking about the VetRx.

i still wouldn't DO Pen yet.

And, yeah...Karen...are you familiar with giving dogs their Bordetella vaccine?  haha


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahhhhhh... Ok
Yeah, they actually seemed to enjoy the VetRX!
Is there any way I can get some goldenseal into them?
I put sweaters on them (I buy crappy cashmere sweaters at thriftshop bag sales - wash on hot & use sleeves w/holes cut out for front legs)
Any other advice would be very welcome


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 3, 2010)

Just mix the golden seal in some water and then syringe it in. I would use a dosing syringe though. Maybe even add a little molasses or something so it doesn't taste so bitter.

Kate - the last couple of years I just drop the dogs off at the vet. They get a bath and all their shots. I just pick them up at the end of the day. So it has been a long time since I have seen anything given through the nose. 

Also, 18 gauge needles really aren't that big a deal. I use them on a regular basis since there are quite a few things that are thick and are easier to push the plunger with the 18. I use 18 for Ivomec and anything thicker. Makes it nice when you can give a shot very quickly and get it all in the animal.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok
Sadly I only have powdered goldenseal but I'll boil & strain it to see if that works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 3, 2010)

If you can somehow get the powder in them, just try dumping powder in their mouth. I'm sure it will taste bad but they will get over it. You could pull out the plunger of a syringe and put the powder in it. Keep the plunger out and then just dump the powder into their mouth. I've have to dump powder in an alpaca's mouth that way before. Can't remember what the powder was but it worked.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

Way helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you SO SO SO SO much!  
I have other herb questions but I'll get to them after I gross out the babies with the goldenseal!  I've got the penicillin in the fridge just in case


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 3, 2010)

goodgirlmolly said:
			
		

> Ok, just back from tsc.  This is the only pen they had...
> Durvet  penicillin injectable (penicillin G procaine suspension)
> I've got the 18g needles & dosage.
> Is this the correct penicillin?
> ...


Sounds like you got the right PenG.  

I draw it up and let the syringe warm for a bit before injecting it, but I've injected it cold before.  I used to always inject it cold, actually, before I read on the label to warm it.  Oops.  :/

Also, do yourself a favor and inject PenG subcutaneously -- not IM.  There's no good reason to inject it IM, and if you were to accidentally put it in a big vein, it could stop their heart.

Good to hear you already got the PenG, even though you may not have to use it.  I like people who are proactive about procuring goat meds...  I've been known to do "a little" of that myself.  

(   )


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

You are so cool!  Yes, I like to keep as much as I can 'in stock'  
I'm a goat/chicken/dog/bunny nerd & tend to be a bit over protective.
I bought (but thank god I've never had to use) 6 week kid syringes when my Molly gave birth the first time.  I've got - oh - it's funny... I should just take a picture of my stash - it includes a bottle of whisky (for me) in case there's ever some kind of emergency, giant shoulder length gloves, just - like, everything!  
I LOVE this website!  I feel a bit more empowered with each bit I learn.
I have a super vet here (DR. Paul Elwell) who we adore but I want to learn as much as I can, too!
Thanks BYH Rock Stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

